# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > حرفه ای: سریال نامبر مونو استدیو

## zahmatkesh8519

یه برنامه mono studio  توی سایت ناول هست که یه منو به ویژوال استدیو اضافه می کنه 
و می شه برنامه ای که تو سی شارپ نوشتین رو باهاش برای سوزه کامپایل کنین .
سوالی دارم اینه که چطور می شه سریال نامبرش رو گیر اورد تو خود سایت ناول آدرس میل رو می گیره ولی نمی فرست

----------


## vbnovin

لطفا توضیح بیشتر بزارید چه جور پرژه ای می باشد به چه مرحله ای رسیده؟

----------


## aminvb

منم سریالشو میخام

----------


## aminvb

آقا یکی سریال این مونو را نداره بذاره موقع کامپایل سریال نامبر میخواد

----------


## zahmatkesh8519

سریال رو از خود سایتش می شه گرفت
ثبت انم کنین و... تا براتون میل کنن

----------


## morrning

من گرفتم مشکلی نداشت دو تا هم گرفتم یکی با سرویس دهنده Gmail و یکی با ایمیل اختصاصی اولی آنی اومد دومی بعد از یه ربع

----------


## aminvb

خوب بذار ملت استفاده کنن

----------

